# Evil Genius Test



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Are you *evil*?

*I am 71% Evil Genius!* :twisted:


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I am 21% Evil Genius.

Evil fears me


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

19 %. I think that means Im a Genius, but not Evil :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

> apparently I'm more of a bitch than I thought.


Well, umm, yeah,...I never dared to tell you, Clover, :? Im so glad you did the test and found out for yourself :evil:

LOL

I scored 34% on the Bitch test, 30% on the White Trash test and 33% on the Idiot test. Dont know what that all means? :roll:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*46%*miserable evil genius


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey my name is Zan and this is the way that I'll introduce myself!

I am 53% Evil Genius.
"Deceitful & Crazy!"
Evil courses through my blood. Lies and deceit motivate my evil deeds. Crushing the weaklings and idiots that do nothing but interfere in my doings

++love++ zan

p.s. All evil, no genius - I like it!


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

71% :!:

What's LIVE spelt back to front?

Yep, that's me! :twisted:


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Sunshine Spirit said:


> 71% :!:
> 
> What's LIVE spelt back to front?
> 
> Yep, that's me! :twisted:


Alright Sunshine! (Knew that screen name was just a front!)

At last, someone in *my* league, LOL! :twisted:

e


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

70


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, you're right: Sunshine Spirit IS a front! People should never judge a book by it's cover... the fools... cackle!

Together, e, we'll take over the world....

Heh, heh, heh! :twisted:


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

bummer..  only 44%


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

61 %. I didn't know I was that bad...the rest 39 % probably covers the sloth, gluttony and greed


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

74% and still laughing! wahhahaha!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

I am 80% Evil Genius.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2005)

NICE SITE!!!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

:twisted: *I am 72% Evil Genius.* :twisted:


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

31%


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

*66(.6?)%!*


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

17% and not the least bit surprised by it. :lol:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I am 62% Evil Genius.

Evil courses through your blood. Lies and deceit motivate your evil deeds. Crushing the weaklings and idiots that do nothing but interfere in your doings



















Still not as evil as this man/telletubby beast


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

45%...So you don't have to fear me now...

But...

55% of my personality sleeps at night...

:evil:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

60%

"Evil courses through your blood. Lies and deceit motivate your evil deeds. Crushing the weaklings and idiots that do nothing but interfere in your doings"

Yep, that's me alright.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

71%

more evil then martin????? :shock:

im having doubts about this test.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

51 %.....I had alot of I dont knows, though. Wasnt sure how to answer a couple.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

First off, it is evil not to tell the lesser people to click on the word evil in the first post in order to take the tesst. :?  :lol:

Hey, I'm an evil wannabe! 29 %.

Boy do I feel empowered. :twisted:


----------

